# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Een week overtijd

## esther84

sinds enkele maanden gebruik ik geen anticonceptie meer. Al die tijd ben ik wel regelmatig ongesteld gebleven tot deze maand. Ik Ben nu een week overtijd en twee negatieve zwangerschapstesten verder.....
Een klein kindje zou meer dan welkom zijn maar kan ik daar wel op hopen na twee negatieve testen? Kat zijn mijn kansen wie heeft er tips/ advies of is ervaringsdeskundige.

----------

